# I want a woodworker's vest



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I want a woodworker's vest. I want a vest that can carry all the things I use when I'm in the shop. It needs to have several pencil pockets, a pocket for my cell phone, a strap for my tape, a pocket for a utility knife, one for a calculator, no insulation, a loop to hang it up, a couple of loops for things like the remote for the dust collector, it needs to be made of heavy twill or denim. I think it should cost $40.00 or less. I want to hang it by the shop door and be ready to go the minute I put it on. So far, I haven't been able to find one. Any additions or suggestions?


----------



## dutch47 (Feb 13, 2008)

How about a fly fishing vest, they sell them at wal-mart
Rog


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

Sawduster said:


> I want a woodworker's vest. I want a vest that can carry all the things I use when I'm in the shop. It needs to have several pencil pockets, a pocket for my cell phone, a strap for my tape, a pocket for a utility knife, one for a calculator, no insulation, a loop to hang it up, a couple of loops for things like the remote for the dust collector, it needs to be made of heavy twill or denim. I think it should cost $40.00 or less. I want to hang it by the shop door and be ready to go the minute I put it on. So far, I haven't been able to find one. Any additions or suggestions?


You might want to check out the Kangaroo vests from McFeelys. They cost a tad more then the $40.00 but they sure have a lot of pockets. http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/158057/Blaklader-Navy-Blue-Toughguy-Kangaroo-Vest


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Suz said:


> You might want to check out the Kangaroo vests from McFeelys. They cost a tad more then the $40.00 but they sure have a lot of pockets. http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/158057/Blaklader-Navy-Blue-Toughguy-Kangaroo-Vest


 That looks pretty versatile.

Gerry


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't use a vest. The pencil goes behind my ear, phone in my pocket, tape measure? I know I set it somewhere, utility knife is probably next to the tape measure. On second thought maybe I should use a vest. It always helps having things where you know where they are. 

Suz, That is a nice vest


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the carpenter's blue jeans. Small pockets on the right leg hold pencils, utility knife. Hammer loop on the left leg. Regular pockets on both sides and backside hold cell phones, tape measure, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If ya like a lotta stuff hanging off ya, how 'bout this.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I use this apron. It's not a vest, but I like it. They have a lot of other good stuff also.
Chris
http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/98320.aspx?feature=&kw=apron


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" a pocket for my cell phone,"

WHY???

Isn't the shop a good place to get alway from monsters like that?

Plus, I would be concerned that the vest would provide loose dangling objects that could be a safety hazard.

G


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I use this apron. http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=57647&cat=1,43413,45989
The front pocket hold pencils perfectly and the larger pockets at the bottom hold everything else. Smaller pocket in the front for a scratch pad or in your case, a cell phone. The main thing that I like about this apron is the strap design. Normally, aprons pull on my neck and it is uncomfortable. This apron does a criss-cross across your back and the apron is actually supported on your shoulders. Withing your price range, lightweight and comfortable.
Ken


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I wear the same one bigredc uses. It's heavy duty and comfortable. It houses multiple pencils, saddle square, small combination square, tri-square, tape measure, digital calipers, very small hammer, scratch awl and gimlet.
It sure saves a lot of walking back to the bench to get what you need.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Wow*

And all I want is a pencil pocket.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tony,
You got a pencil holder on each side of your head.:laughing:
George, some times (not many) the cell phone comes in handy, like when your honey calls and says 'supper is ready'. Or when you have to call her and say 'hey wench, I'm outa beer!!!!'.:laughing: (Hope she didn't hear that)
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> the cell phone comes in handy, like when your honey calls and says 'supper is ready'. Or when you have to call her and say 'hey wench, I'm outa beer!!!!'.:laughing:


That's why I put an intercom from the shop to the house.
Lately, all I have to do is buzz, and my awesome wife has been making and bringing me out lunch so that I don't have to stop working.:thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Try Sears or if you have D & B store - they both have vest - that have numerous pockets for the carpenter or woodworker. The two I have work very well for pencils, cell phone, tapes, small square, ect. One is a craftsman vest and the other a Dickson's. (sp?) I also have an intercom - but that is just for the wife "sigh".


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Tony,
> You got a pencil holder on each side of your head.:laughing:
> George, some times (not many) the cell phone comes in handy, like when your honey calls and says 'supper is ready'. Or when you have to call her and say 'hey wench, I'm outa beer!!!!'.:laughing: (Hope she didn't hear that)
> Mike Hawkins


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Did someone say fly fishing vest?

http://www.fishpondusa.com/packs.cfm


----------



## Keithprice (Jan 27, 2009)

Sawduster said:


> I want a woodworker's vest. I want a vest that can carry all the things I use when I'm in the shop. It needs to have several pencil pockets, a pocket for my cell phone, a strap for my tape, a pocket for a utility knife, one for a calculator, no insulation, a loop to hang it up, a couple of loops for things like the remote for the dust collector, it needs to be made of heavy twill or denim. I think it should cost $40.00 or less. I want to hang it by the shop door and be ready to go the minute I put it on. So far, I haven't been able to find one. Any additions or suggestions?


How about adapting a fly fishermans vest. It is short so not in the way, loads of pockets and you could sew or rivet some extras to it. Some of them have a mesh bak for coolness. Keith


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

lol! A tool vest would certainly fix my problem of having 5 tape measures. One at the saw, one at the project site, two in between, and one with my wife so when I start asking where I left my tape measure, she can rescue me!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got one of those shop aprons that Home Depot sells under the Husky name. Made from Ballistics Nylon. I LOVE the layout, the fit and all. I HATE the material... It just feels wrong...

I remember in High School wood shop we used these leather / canvas aprons that were not quite like welders aprons, but were a nice supple leather. Very comfortable, good pockets, good protection from what you are trying to hang onto... 

That all canvas one listed above looked similar, but imagine that with the main body being leather...

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11114


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I know what you mean, I want my stuff near and I want it when I need it. I looked around and couldn't find an apron I liked. My wife asked what I was looking for and I told her. She asked why I didn't ask her, she is a crafting, sewing, knitting, crocheting, quilting person. Hello and duh. I told her what and where I wanted things and she made me one.
Worked perfect, except I get in hurry sometimes and forget to use it:laughing:


----------

